# wildkarpfendrill



## zanderprofi1 (12. Januar 2012)

Wollte nur mal fragen ob ihr schon mal nen wildkarpfen gefangen habt.
Wenn ja wie schwer und wie war der drill? 
Bei meinem teich haben  alle fische haben durchschnittlich 3-5 Kilogramm, der schwerste war 7. Und mit Sicherheit alle wildkarpfen. Den drill finde ich viel härter als z.B beim spiegler. Zum ersten mal wurden Spiegelkarpfen letztes jahr eingesetzt, auch Alle mit 3-5 kilo. Und habe auch gestern einen gefangen, mit 4.6 kilo, drill war nicht so hart wie beim wildkarpfen.
Also wie findet ihr den drill des wildkarpfens gegenüber der andren karpfenarten?

Gruß


----------



## jkc (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Hi, wodurch unterscheide ich denn einen "Wildkarpfen" von einem (gezüchteten, schlanken) Schuppenkarpfen?

Grüße JK


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, wodurch unterscheide ich denn einen "Wildkarpfen" von einem (gezüchteten, schlanken) Schuppenkarpfen?
> 
> Grüße JK



Wenn Du nicht gerade ein Labor hast in dem Du eine Blutuntersuchung machen kannst eigentlich gar nicht. Die hochrückigen sind klar gezüchtet aber es gibt auch Züchtungen die auch nicht hochrückig sind und daher eigentlich rein optisch kaum einen Unterschied aufweisen.


----------



## Marc 24 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



zanderprofi1 schrieb:


> Und habe auch gestern einen gefangen, mit 4.6 kilo, drill war nicht so hart wie beim wildkarpfen.
> Gruß



Das hängt natürlich auch etwas von den Wassertemperaturen ab. Bei kaltem Wasser ist auch demenstsprechend der Stoffwechsel heruntergefahren, folglich bewegen sich die Karpfen auch nicht so viel. Da lässt sich meistens auch im Drill spüren. 
Insgesamt ist aber auch meine Tendenz, dass Schuppenkarpfen, die ja den Wildkarpfen sehr nahe kommen, OFTMALS stärker sind als Spiegler. Allerdings habe ich auch bei den Spiegler-Drills Unterschiede bemerkt. So kam es vor, dass ich letztes Jahr einen Spiegler von 28 Pfund fing, der richtig Dampf machte. Vorletztes Jahr fing ich ebenfalls einen 28er Spiegler, den ich wie einen Sack Kartoffeln ohne Widerstand einkurbeln konnte. Den zweiten habe ich allerdings bei einer relativ kühlen Wassertemperatur von ca. 8°C gefangen, den ersten bei ca. 14-15°C. Das sind sicherlich nur wenige Faktoren, die auf die "Drill-Power" von Karpfen/Fischen Einfluss nehmen .

Gruß Marc


----------



## zanderprofi1 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

nach meinen beobachtungen ist die Farbe eher gräulich beim wildkarpfen, schuppenkarpfen haben eher eine gelbliche Körperfarbe, wildkarpfen ist länglicher und flach, nicht hochrückig wie die zuchtformen. Schuppen sind auch anders aber genaueres dazu weiß ich selber nicht 

Gruß


----------



## Firehawk81 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

*hehe* Fangfrage jkc. :q

@zanderprofi1 Ein Wildkarpfen oder auch ein Schuppenkarpfen hat immer mehr Power als ein Spiegler. Weil der Spiegler gezüchtet wurde um möglichst fiel Energie (Fett) dem Menschen zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Stichwort zum nach googlen. Mönche in der Fastenzeit.


----------



## bafoangler (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, wodurch unterscheide ich denn einen "Wildkarpfen" von einem (gezüchteten, schlanken) Schuppenkarpfen?
> 
> Grüße JK



Ich denke auch, dass hier (bei uns) keine "Wildkarpfen" zu finden sind. Sind ja alles besetzte Fische aus Zuchtmaßnahmen. Schlanke Schuppis meinetwegen.
Ich glaube, der echte Wildkarpfen steht auch auf der Roten Liste für gefährdete Tierarten.
Vielleicht gibts ja noch unverfälschte Stämme in der Herkunftsregion der Karpfen irgendwo in Asien...


----------



## zanderprofi1 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Nicht nur gestern, auch im Sommer konnte ich spiegler fangen.Habe mir auch meine eigenen fotos angeschaut, sind meiner meinung nach zu 99 prozent wildkarpfen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



zanderprofi1 schrieb:


> nach meinen beobachtungen ist die Farbe eher gräulich beim wildkarpfen, schuppenkarpfen haben eher eine gelbliche Körperfarbe, wildkarpfen ist länglicher und flach, nicht hochrückig wie die zuchtformen. Schuppen sind auch anders aber genaueres dazu weiß ich selber nicht
> 
> Gruß


Schmu, die Farbgebung des Fisches ist nicht zur Bestimmung geeignet, vergleich mal:

http://www.angelstube.de/bilder/barsch1.jpg
http://boddenangler.de/bilder/news/18/Bild1.jpe
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fotogallery/albums/userpics/Barsch_6.jpg

Hochrückige sind klar gezüchtet, aber es gibt auch die "Torpedoform" als Züchtung, daher auch nicht ausschlaggebend. Wenn man Wikipedia vertrauen kann dann ist der einzige wirklich markante Unterschied die unregelmäßige Schuppenkleid und selbst hier würde ich keine Wette darauf abschließen dass es tatsächlich ein Wildkarpfen ist.


----------



## Tilman (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



zanderprofi1 schrieb:


> nach meinen beobachtungen ist die Farbe eher gräulich beim wildkarpfen, schuppenkarpfen haben eher eine gelbliche Körperfarbe, wildkarpfen ist länglicher und flach, nicht hochrückig wie die zuchtformen. Schuppen sind auch anders aber genaueres dazu weiß ich selber nicht
> 
> Gruß



Ja, die Farbe lässt keine Rückschlüsse zu.

http://s6.directupload.net/images/user/080530/palrtgpn.jpg

So sehen die "Wilden" in einem sehr verlaubten Gewässer aus. Im Winter werden sie etwas blasser, weil sie weniger bis garnicht fressen und dadurch weniger Laub kauen (Ist meine Theorie, nur die Satzer sind in dem Gewässer eher hell)

http://s11b.directupload.net/images/user/100217/hsdw9cxi.jpg


Und so sah der "Wilde" aus dem Rhein aus, ist schon etwas länger her.


----------



## zanderprofi1 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Ich finde dass ist ein schuppi


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Zeig doch mal ein Bild von dem Wildkarpfen?!?


----------



## bafoangler (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Ich denke kein Karpfen in unseren Gewässern ist ein "echter" Wildkarpfen. 
Verhält sich da denke ich ähnlich wie bei den Auerochsen.
Die heutigen, aus "modernen" Rindern rückgezüchteten Tiere haben mit dem "echten" Ur nur das Äußere gemein, der schon im 17. Jahrhundert ausgerottet wurde.
Schlanke Schuppenkarpfen sind noch lange keine Wildkarpfen, auch wenn sie so aussehen. Denn die Art macht immer noch die Genetik aus, nicht die evtl ähnlichen phänotypischen Merkmale...
Wäre interessant, wo das Besatzmaterial herkommt, und ob überhaupt "echte" Wildkarpfen (Art, nicht Form) zu bekommen sind...


----------



## zanderprofi1 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Der zweite sieht so aus wie meiner, aber wie ladet man ein foto hoch?


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



zanderprofi1 schrieb:


> Der zweite sieht so aus wie meiner, aber wie ladet man ein foto hoch?



http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm


----------



## Tilman (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

http://s5.directupload.net/images/user/080602/uvu4pybn.jpg

Kommt eben auf den Winkel an, aus dem man photographiert. 

Du musst das Bild erstmal, z.B. hier:

 http://www.directupload.net

hochladen, oder in Deine Profilgalerie. 

Dann den Forenlink kopieren und hier einfügen. Ende.

Wir können uns hier bis zum bitteren Ende darüber streiten, ob der Fisch ein Wildkarpfen ist, oder nicht, Fakten bekommen wir aber nur, wenn wir den Fisch untersuchen lassen könnten.

Da dies nicht möglich ist, habe ich auch das "Wild" in Anführungszeichen gesetzt.


----------



## zanderprofi1 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=4804&pictureid=44411, hat zwar nur ein auge, habe 3 drei fotos hochgeladn, einer müsste ein schuppi sein, sieht man eigentlich. 2 andren sind wildkarpfen? Schuppi hatte 1 einhalb kilo, wildkarpfen um die 5 beide.


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

100% ein Schuppenkarpfen


----------



## zanderprofi1 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Alle 3??


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Ja alle 3, wie gesagt auf Farbe kann man nicht viel geben bei der Bestimmung. 

Wenn Wikipedia stimmt sind sogar die Schuppen definitiv ein Hinweis auf Schuppenkarpfen.


----------



## punkarpfen (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Jep, das sins ganz normale Schuppis. Wildkarpfen sind so gut wie ausgestorben und als Laie kann man einen schlanken Schuppi nicht davon unterscheiden.


----------



## jkc (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Jep, das sins ganz normale Schuppis. Wildkarpfen sind so gut wie ausgestorben und als Laie kann man einen schlanken Schuppi nicht davon unterscheiden.



Hi, das impliziert ja, dass nicht-Laien das können :q, aber wie oder woran.|kopfkrat

Ich habe auf jeden fall noch niemanden kennen gelernt, der es mir sagen konnte...

Grüße JK


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Nichtleien werden eine Blutuntersuchung machen um eine aufschlussreiche aussage treffen zu können.


----------



## punkarpfen (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Richtig. Sobald aber andere Karpfen zu den Wildkarpfen besetzt werden, ist es um den Wildkarpfenbestand geschehen. In einem älteren Blinker "Karpfen" Sonderheft ist ein interessanter Artikel über Wildkarpfen.
Ein Großteil der als "Wildkarpfen" bezeichneten Fänge sind schllanke Schuppis, bzw. Mischformen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Chris, 

die werden anhand der DNA Rückschlüsse ziehen, daran kan man erkennen inwie weit die Rasse vom Ursprung entfernt ist und wie weit die sich schon vermischt hat.

Ich für meinen Teil habe schon an abgelegenen Gewässen in Russland gefischt (nein nicht gezielt auf Karpfen) wo Karpfen nie besetzt wurden, habe aber nie, wirklich nie einen Karpfen gefangen von dem ich mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen würde dass es ein Wildkarpfen war.


----------



## Bassey (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Ich habe im Main bisher 2 Wildkarpfen gefangen (Torbedoform). Der größere hatte 25 Pfund und ging wahrlich ab wie Schmidt's Katze! Voll in die Strömung gerannt und gekämpft wie ein doppelt so großer Fisch. Wahrlich einer meiner schönsten und spannensten Drills überhaupt!


----------



## punkarpfen (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Dennoch war es "nur" ein schlanker Schuppi.


----------



## zanderprofi1 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Hab mir nur Hoffnung gemacht #t 
Weil die karpfen nie eingesetzt wurden. Den weiher gibts auch seit 50 jahren.


----------



## cyberpeter (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Halo,

ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die "Kampfkraft" von Faktoren wie Wassertemperatur, Körperform und dem Gewässer selber abhängt.

Ein Karpfen in einem großen Natursee oder gar einem Fluß hat bei sonst gleichen Voraussetzungen (Größe, Körperform, Gewässertemperatur) deutlich mehr Bums als einer aus einem 2 ha Vereinstümpel. Wenn dann noch die Strömung dazukommt.

Karpfen mit "Torpedoform" kämpfen meist mehr als Kugelrunde "Mastschweine" 

Je niedriger die Gewässertemperatur desto leichter der Drill.

Deshalb finde es es quatsch, die Kampfkraft eines Karpfens an dessen Gewicht festzumachen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ukeleidriller (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

einen echten wildkarpfen wird man in deutschland kaum noch zu gesicht bekommen. wenn es ihn noch gibt, dann wohl eher in natürlichen gewässern in süddeutschland. 

ich hatte das glück in jungen jahren echte wildkarpfen fangen zu können. allerdings nicht in deutschland. sie sind schlanker und unheimlich kampfstark. ich habe sie in glasklaren schnellfließenden flüssen gefangen. allerdings nur sehr wenige, und heute gibt es sie dort auch nicht mehr.
ich denke sie brauchen einen natürlichen lebensraum, und möglicherweise wurden sie von den "zuchtkarpfen" verdrängt.
wenn der verbleib der deutschen wildkarpfen wissenschaftlich untersucht wurde, ist das bestimmt eine sehr interessante lektüre.
denn sonst kann man nur spekulieren.


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



zanderprofi1 schrieb:


> Hab mir nur Hoffnung gemacht #t
> Weil die karpfen nie eingesetzt wurden. Den weiher gibts auch seit 50 jahren.



Die Karpfen haben die Vögel im Gefieder eingeschleppt. Wäre der Tümpel so ~2.500 Jahre alt dann würde evtl eine kleine Chance bestehen.


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Von hier 28 Beitragenden haben wenigstens zwei (bafoangler und punkkarpfen) so viel Fischwissen, dass sie sagen können, dass der echte Wildkarpfen in Mittleuropa mindestens als verschollen anzusehen ist. Annähernd 2.000 Jahre Fischzucht und maßloser Besatz haben ihm keine Chance gelassen.

Was hier so als "Wildkarpfen" bezeichnet wird, sind stinknormale schlanke Schuppenkarpfen!


----------



## punkarpfen (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

|wavey:
Du hast Denni_Lo vergessen.


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Mea culpa! 

Dann sind es wenigstens drei Leute. Irgendwie schon ein bisschen wenig für den speziellen Karpfenbereich!


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



Andal schrieb:


> ...Was hier so als "Wildkarpfen" bezeichnet wird, sind stinknormale schlanke Schuppenkarpfen!


So schaut's aus.
Wir nennen die hier immer 'Schuppi-Wildform'. Im Drill machen die aber durchaus mehr her, als Spiegler & Schuppi-Fett. Tolle Fische.


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Das mit dem Drill ist aber auch stark von Tagesform und Laune abhängig, so zumindest mein Eindruck. 

Manchmal macht ein 3 kg Brassen mehr Radau und Druck als ein 5 kg Torpedo Schuppi. Ich habe 30er Döbel im tiefsten Winter (1°C AT) gedrillt die sich teurer als 50 cm BaFo´s im Spätfrühling verkauft haben. Zander die wir wild um sich hershlugen, andere haben sich ans Ufer wie einen nassenr Sack ziehen lassen, gleiches gilt übrigens für Hechte. Die einzigen die wirklich immer kämfen sind eigentlich Barsche, ab und zu sogar so gut dass die den Kampf gewinnen.


----------



## jkc (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



Andal schrieb:


> ...
> Dann sind es wenigstens drei Leute. Irgendwie schon ein bisschen wenig für den speziellen Karpfenbereich!




Hauptsache ist doch, dass wir alle wissen, welche neuen Produkte, Korda, Fox und Schimanski auf den Markt bringen und warum wir die unbedingt haben müssen...


 

Grüße JK


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



jkc schrieb:


> Hauptsache ist doch, dass wir alle wissen, welche neuen Produkte, Korda, Fox und Schimanski auf den Markt bringen und warum wir die unbedingt haben müssen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dä, wehe dem der die Kataloge nicht am 2ten Tag des erscheinens runter beten kann...


----------



## marcus7 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

War das Thema nicht eigentlich: "Welcher Karpfen hat mehr Muckies im Drill"?

Ich habe in der Hinsicht höchsten Tendenzen bemerkt. Schlanke längliche Karpfen kämpfen im Verhältnis zu ihrem Körpergewicht stärker.
Wie gesagt nur eine Tendenz, es gibt auch immer krasse Ausnahmen in beide Richtungen.

Ein Fisch, der mir im Gedächtnis geblieben ist mit einer Wahnsinnigen Kampfkraft im Verhältnis zum Gewicht war ein 24er Schuppi, allerdings hochrückig.
Allerdings gab es auch immer wieder Spiegler, die Schuppis gleicher Gewichtsklasse, haben "alt" aussehen lassen...

Anbei mal ein Fotot von einem "wilden" aus unserem See.
Es gibt einige wenige die eine ausgesprochene Torpedoform haben, daher nie schwerer als 10-12Kg werden.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



Andal schrieb:


> Von hier 28 Beitragenden haben wenigstens zwei (bafoangler und punkkarpfen) so viel Fischwissen, dass sie sagen können, dass der echte Wildkarpfen in Mittleuropa mindestens als verschollen anzusehen ist. Annähernd 2.000 Jahre Fischzucht und maßloser Besatz haben ihm keine Chance gelassen.


Und wenn überhaupt, kann es ihn nur im Einzugsgebiet der Donau geben! Denn weder im Rheinsystem noch in irgendwelchen Seen oder gar Baggerseen kamen Karpfen von Natur aus vor.


----------



## bafoangler (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und wenn überhaupt, kann es ihn nur im Einzugsgebiet der Donau geben! Denn weder im Rheinsystem noch in irgendwelchen Seen oder gar Baggerseen kamen Karpfen von Natur aus vor.




Jop, wenn man in die Artbezeichnung auch gleichzeitig das natürliche Verbreitungsgebiet einbezieht.

Aber auch ein Zebra im Zoo ist ein Zebra. Auch wenn der Zoo in Deutschland liegt.
Das kürzlich bei Hannover entlaufene Känguruh war eben dieses, und keine andere Art (welche es auch genau war|kopfkrat), gleich wiefern es von Australien war.
Verpflanzen wir also "echte" Wildkarpfen in ein Gewässer ohne Bestand anderer verwandter Arten und Unterarten, und die Pflanzen sich dort fort, sinds immer noch Wildkarpfen. 

Durch jahrhunderte lange Zucht und gezielte Selektion entstandene Arten sind halt ne andere Baustelle. Und durch den Mischmasch ist mit Sicherheit keine reine Blutlinie erhalten geblieben.

Am verbreitetsten ist wohl die Auffassung, dass ein schlanker, beschuppter Karpfen mit großem Kopf, großer Schwanzflosse und ansonsten großen Flossen ein Wildkarpfen ist.
Ähnlich wie große Regenbogner als "Lachs"forellen bezeichnet werden. (Gut, dieses ist ja so falsch nicht, aber dann müssten richtigerweise auch die 200g Hüpfer Lachsforellen heißen als pazifische Lachse)...


----------



## Lil Torres (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

hier mal ein echter "torpedo" aus meinem hausgewässer, mit dem mein angelkollege björn ordentlich arbeit hatte.

ein sehr langer und schlanker fisch, dazu *extrem* kampfstark!! |bigeyes

von dieser zuchtform gibt es einige in unserem baggersee.


----------



## Pat 79 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Zur Kampfstärke habe ich bisher ebenfalls festgestellt das die schlanken muskulösen Karpfen, egal ob Schuppi oder Spiegler wesentlich härter kämpfen als die Dickbäuchler.

Zur dem Punkt Wildkarpfen, irgendwer meinte er hätte ein paarundzwanzig Pfund Wildkarpfen gefangen. Inzwischen sollten alle wissen das es hierzulande keine reinen Wilkarpfen mehr gibt.

Ich hatte bisher die Info das der ursprüngliche Wildkarpfen auch nicht mehr als 4-5 Kg gewogen hat.
Weis denn jemand etwas genaues darüber ?


----------



## Tilman (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Ich setze die Bezeichnung "Wild" immer noch in Anführungszeichen, damit bleibe ich dann nämlich auf der sicheren Seite.

Und ja, diese torpedoartige Körperform macht den Fisch besonders wendig und aufgrund der geringeren Wasserverdrängung (im Durchmesser), meist noch verhältnismäßig große Schwanzflosse, besonders schnell.
Meist kommt auch noch eine überdurchschnittliche Ausdauer hinzu (weil er einfach nicht so fett ist und außer "Atem" ist ?)

Wenn der Fisch dann noch in einem Fließgewässer zu Hause ist, dann ist es wahrlich ein Erlebnis, so einen Fisch bändigen zu dürfen.

In der Fachliteratur ist der Wildkarpfen aber noch zu finden, zumindest gilt er dort nicht als verschollen (Ok, meine Bücher sind aus den 90ern, aber deswegen noch nicht überholt).

Wenn Wildkarpfen gezüchtet werden, sind sie dann noch als Wildkarpfen zu bezeichnen ?


@ Threadersteller: Deine "Wilden" sind eindeutig Schuppies.


----------



## punkarpfen (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Genetisch handelt es sich dann immernoch um Wildkarpfen. Für Züchter sind Wildkarpfen nicht sonderlich reizvoll, sie sind relativ kleinwüchsig und wachsen langsam. 
Zur Kampfkraft: Man kann schon die Tendenz erkennen, dass schlanke Fische im warmen Wasser eher kampfstark sind. Natürlich gibt es immer Ausnahmen. Meine bislang größten Karpfen haben gekämpft wie eine Brasse mit Kraut.


----------



## zanderprofi1 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Ich finde auch das die schlanken länglichen karpfen einen besseren drill haben.
Mag ich persönlich auch lieber


----------



## Fischpaule (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und wenn überhaupt, kann es ihn nur im Einzugsgebiet der Donau geben! Denn weder im Rheinsystem noch in irgendwelchen Seen oder gar Baggerseen kamen Karpfen von Natur aus vor.



Hallo großer Meister der Unterwasserwelt:m

Ich empfehle: http://unio.igb-berlin.de/abt5/mitarbeiter/kohlmann/index.shtml da sind ein paar nette Papers zum Thema....

Gruss aus dem schönen Spreewald |wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Hallo großer Meister der Unterwasserwelt:m
> 
> Ich empfehle: http://unio.igb-berlin.de/abt5/mitarbeiter/kohlmann/index.shtml da sind ein paar nette Papers zum Thema....
> 
> Gruss aus dem schönen Spreewald |wavey:



Ach nein, wie lustig! Den dort abgebildeten Erfelder-Altrhein-Karpfen hat ein Kollege von mir gefangen. 
Und auch wenn es am Rhein Bereiche mit Naturvermehrung gibt (auch am Oberrhein bekannt), so sind diese Fische dort nicht durch nat. Verbreitung hingekommen. 
Die genetischen Stämme können dennoch gleich sein, keine Frage. Auch bei den diversen Lachsprojekten wird ja mit verschiedenen Stämmen experimentiert, wodurch wir beispielsweise französische und schwedische Lachsstämme im Rheinsystem haben.
Aber einen im See Gefangenen Karpfen deshalb als "Wildkarpfen" zu bezeichnen, finde ich dann doch etwas wild...


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> ...
> Die genetischen Stämme können dennoch gleich sein, keine Frage. Auch bei den diversen Lachsprojekten wird ja mit verschiedenen Stämmen experimentiert, wodurch wir beispielsweise französische und schwedische Lachsstämme im Rheinsystem haben...



Ich meine da sind auch Irische und Skandinavische verwendet worden?!


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Zur Kampfkraft kann man eigentlich nur eine prinzipielle Aussage machen: Sie nimmt mit steigender Körpermasse ab.


----------



## marcus7 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



Andal schrieb:


> Zur Kampfkraft kann man eigentlich nur eine prinzipielle Aussage machen: Sie nimmt mit steigender Körpermasse ab.




Also das stimmt ja schon mal 100%ig nicht|bigeyes

Habe mal einen Spiegler mit 106cm gehabt und das war einer der längste Drills an die ich mich erinnern kann... der hat mich eine gefühlte halbe Stunde mitsamt Boot mitgezogen...

Man kann es eher so sehen:

Wenn man einen "fetten" Fisch drillt, kommt am Ende im Verhältnis zum Gewicht(!) wenig Gegenwehr zustande.
Hakt man einen vollschlanken ist man am Ende des Drills etwas "enttäuscht", da man doch mit etwas größerem gerechnet hätte.
Die schlanken haben eben ein günstigeres Verhältnis von Muskelmasse zu Gesamtgewicht.

Trotzdem ist und bleibt ein großer Fisch generell stärker als ein kleiner. Super spritzig und wendig sind die dann natürlich nicht mehr|supergri.
Das ganze natürlich mit den üblichen Ausnahmen...

mfg


----------



## Fischpaule (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und auch wenn es am Rhein Bereiche mit Naturvermehrung gibt (auch am Oberrhein bekannt), so sind diese Fische dort nicht durch nat. Verbreitung hingekommen.



Wie hast du mal so schön gesagt - in der Biologie sage niemals nie - in der Biogeographie gab und gibt es manche scheinbar unerklärliche Rätzel.... Auch bei dieser Sache kann, muss aber nicht der Mensch zwingend der Grund für die Verbreitung sein, obwohl natürlich die Vermutung durchaus nahe liegt....

|wavey:


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

@Denni-Lo

Bei den Wiederansiedlungsversuchen für Lachse im Rheineinzugsgebiet wurde jahrelang "try and error" mit so ziemlich jedem Stamm gespielt, dessen man habhaft werden konnte....|rolleyes

tight lines
Tom


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Wie hast du mal so schön gesagt - in der Biologie sage niemals nie - in der Biogeographie gab und gibt es manche scheinbar unerklärliche Rätzel.... Auch bei dieser Sache kann, muss aber nicht der Mensch zwingend der Grund für die Verbreitung sein, obwohl natürlich die Vermutung durchaus nahe liegt...


Nuja, da der Karpfen aber deutlich vor der Fertigstellung des RMD-Kanals im Rhein vorkam, scheidet die nat. Verbreitung wohl aus. Es sei denn es hätte vorübergehend evolutive Flugerscheinungen, oder anadrome Langdistanzwanderformen gegeben!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

anadrome Langdistanzwanderformen

Der war gut !!!!|supergri:m:q

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Ein Kumpel von mir hat vor Jahren mal einen Karpfen in der Wörnitz (Donaueinzug) gefangen, ich könnte schwören, dass das ein reinrassiger Wildkarpfen war. Die Form des Fisches war beinahe die einer Barbe, nur unwesentlich hochrückiger, so etwas habe ich davor und danach nie wieder gesehen.

Soweit ich weiß, hat es bei uns auch mal im Rahmen eines Wiedereinbürgerungsprogramms vom Verband kostenlosen Wildkarpfenbesatz gegeben. Wie kann das sein, wenn der Fisch als verschollen gilt?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, hat es bei uns auch mal im Rahmen eines Wiedereinbürgerungsprogramms vom Verband kostenlosen Wildkarpfenbesatz gegeben. Wie kann das sein, wenn der Fisch als verschollen gilt?


Mag daran liegen, dass Verbände üblicherweise keine Ahnung von Taxonomie haben... |rolleyes

Mit dem ursprünglichen Wildkarpfen ist keine "Art" verschwunden, sondern nur die Ursprungsform. Der Karpfen ist eben domestiziert in vielfältiger Form... auch bei anderen landwirtschaftlichen Nutzrassen gibt es heute vielfältige Zuchtrichtungen (Rassen), die sich auf eine Urpsrungsform zurückführen lassen. Aber den Wildtyp gibt es nur in den seltensten Fällen noch...
Bei Rindern, Schafen und Schweinen gibt es sogar aufwändige Rückkreuzungsprogramme um den Urtyp wieder "herauszuzüchten". Bei den vielfach von Fischhändlern angebotenen "Wildkarpfen" handelt es sich i.d.R. um einen ähnlich Typ: 
Einen Zuchttyp, der sich in Aussehen und Verhalten/ Anpassung möglichst nah an dem Ursprungstypen orientiert.

Inwieiweit man sowas dann als "Wildtyp" bezeichnen kann, wird auch seitens der Naturschutzfachwelt zwiespältig diskutiert.


----------



## Firehawk81 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Ach ja, die Winterflaute schlägt wieder mal zu. Sind ja schon bei Post 57. :m


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Winterflaute schlägt wieder mal zu. Sind ja schon bei Post 57. :m



und? Es ist scho ein sehr interessantes Thema, hier geht es nicht um Geschmacksrichtungen oder kg Preise von Boilies sondern um durchaus sehr interessante Hintergrunddaten.

Zwar werden diese Daten dem Angler nicht wirklich helfen seine Erfolge zu steigern, nichtsdestotrotz hat der Thread eine wesentlich höhere Daseinsberechtigung als der 1.000.000.000.000 Boiliegeschmacksthread.


FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> ...
> Inwieiweit man sowas dann als "Wildtyp" bezeichnen kann, wird auch seitens der Naturschutzfachwelt zwiespältig diskutiert.


Die Frage ist eigentlich eher:

gibt es den reelen Wildkarpfen überhaupt noch?

Über 2000 Jahre Teichwirtschaft und gezielte Fischzucht werden sicherlich ihre Spuren (gewollt oder ungewollt) hinterlassen haben. Alleine die Verbreitung auf andere Gewässer mittels Wasservögel wird sicherlich dafür gesorgt haben das es die wirkliche Ursprungsform nicht wirklich geben kann.


----------



## marcus7 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Irgendwo in abgelegenen Gebieten Rußlands wird es ihn sicherlich noch geben.


----------



## Firehawk81 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> und? Es ist scho ein sehr interessantes Thema, hier geht es nicht um Geschmacksrichtungen oder kg Preise von Boilies sondern um durchaus sehr interessante Hintergrunddaten.



Es war ja auch auf keinen Fall negativ gemeint mein Post, im Gegenteil.
Die Eröffnungsfrage wurde ja spätetens auf der zweiten Seite beantwortet und auch die weiterführende Frage. 
Aber kein Ding, ich werde auch weiterhin mitlesen. 


P.S. Ich mag keine Boillies. |supergri


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Hat der Wildkarpfen, sofern es ihn irgendwo noch geben sollte, eigentlich irgendetwas mit den Zuchtarten, wie wir sie heute kennen, zu tun?
Ich meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass das korrekterweise zwei vollkommen verschiedene Arten sind |kopfkrat, wobei der Wildkarpfen als heimischer Fisch beschrieben wurde und Spiegel-, Schuppen- und sonstwelche Zuchtkarpfen eher die Nachkommenschaft einer importierten Art sind. 
WO und WANN ich das genau her habe, weiß ich aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hat der Wildkarpfen, sofern es ihn irgendwo noch geben sollte, eigentlich irgendetwas mit den Zuchtarten, wie wir sie heute kennen, zu tun?
> Ich meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass das korrekterweise zwei vollkommen verschiedene Arten sind |kopfkrat, wobei der Wildkarpfen als heimischer Fisch beschrieben wurde...


Wie oben schon geschrieben:
Eine Art, mit domestizierten Rassen! Auch alle Hunderassen bilden nur eine Art.

Und "heimisch" gibt's per Definition nicht mehr (weil viel zu ungenau). Stattdessen wird "gebietsfremd" bzw. "autochthon" verwendet.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Alles klar!
Wurde dann auch der Wildkarpfen irgendwann aus Asien bei uns eingeführt oder gab es denn schon "Immer"?

Finde ich toll, Paddy, dass du so schnell antwortest, gibt immer Wissenszuwachs für mich! #6


----------



## zanderprofi1 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Mein opa hat mir einmal erzählt (er ist selber fischer) , dass er mit Freunden damals im jahr 1960 am Fluss angelte und sie hauptsächlich wildkarpfen fingen. Der Fluss ist zwar nur 15 meter breit gewesen und das Wasser war unbeschreiblich klar. Er hat erzählt dass er die hechte auf der lauer vor rotfedern gesehen hat. Karpfen soweit das Wasser reichte. Heute ist der Fluss 20Meter breit 0,5 Meter an den tiefsten stellen. Keine karpfen zu sehen, Wenn jemand am Fluss angelt, dann geht meistens eh nichts. 
Wildkarpfen waren laut meinen opa sehr wohl in europa um 1960 und die können sich doch nicht einfach in luft auflösen, es muss ja wohl noch ein paar geben oder?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Alles klar!
> Wurde dann auch der Wildkarpfen irgendwann aus Asien bei uns eingeführt oder gab es denn schon "Immer"?


Mit "bei uns" meinst Du die politischen Grenzen Dtlds? Das nat. Verbreitungsgebiet von C.carpio liegt im Einzugsgebiet des Schwarzen und des Caspischen Meeres sowie des Aralsees. Wann genau und wo überall der Karpfen besetzt wurde, lässt sich über die Jahrhunderte kaum noch belegen.
Innerhalb Dtlds kann der Karpfen natürlich daher nur im Einzugsgebiet der Donau vorgekommen sein. Im Rheinsystem ist der Fisch eigentlich gebietsfremd.

Die alte Definition von heimisch berücksichtigte auch Arten, die mindestens in der 3. Generation auch selbsterhaltende Populationen bilden. Dazu muss man den Karpfen im Rheinsystem inzwischen aber wohl auch zählen...


----------



## Fischpaule (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wurde dann auch der Wildkarpfen irgendwann aus Asien bei uns eingeführt oder gab es denn schon "Immer"?



Moin

Schon immer geht nicht, da es die Eiszeiten gab....

Soweit wie der momentane Wissensstand ist, gibt es verschiedene Unterarten im asiatischen Raum.
Unser Karpfen stammt dabei vom zentralasiatischen ab, wie er u.a. noch in Usbekistan wild vorkommt.
Er ist nacheiszeitlich aus diesem Raum in den Donaubereich eingewandert und hat sich/wurde von dort in Mitteleuropa verbreitet.
Die letzen rezenten(ursprünglichen) genetisch reinen Bestände in Deutschland sind, bis auf eine Hand voll Fischzuchten, die die Tiere aus den Ursprungsländern zu zuchtzwecken nachträglich eingeführt haben, nur noch im Oberrhein zu finden. Die Bestände in der Donau sind merkwürdigerweise mit denen aus Ostasien gemischt - warum ist dabei unklar.....

|wavey:


----------



## mirko1988 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



Andal schrieb:


> Zur Kampfkraft kann man eigentlich nur eine prinzipielle Aussage machen: Sie nimmt mit steigender Körpermasse ab.



|kopfkrat

Die Kampfkraft steigt jedenfalls nicht proportional zum Gewicht.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Er ist nacheiszeitlich aus diesem Raum in den Donaubereich eingewandert und hat sich/wurde von dort in Mitteleuropa verbreitet.


 

Ok. Finde ich sehr interessant, denn "eingewandert" hört sich schon ganz anders an als "eingebürgert". Nur, wenn sich Spiegel- und Schuppenkarpfen bei uns nicht (oder nur selten) fortpflanzen können, wie ist es dann möglich, dass sich die Ursprungsrasse mit anderen Karpfenarten vermischte?
Jetzt will ich es aber ganz genau wissen...:m


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Das Problem bei der Fortpflanzung der heutigen Karpfen ist nicht das Laichen an sich, das tun sie praktisch überall. Nur kommt so gut wie keine Brut durch. Denn die benötigt dazu sehr spezielle Bedingungen, wie sie moderne Gewässer halt nicht mehr bieten.

Geh mal zu einem Karpfenerzeuger und schau dir solche Teiche an. Die sind extrem flach und flächendeckend mit Grünzeug bedeckt, auch unter Wasser. So lässt sich die hohe Durchschnittstemperatur halten und sie finden die notwendige Deckung und Nahrung in Form von Kleinstgetier.

Da haben geschichtlich gesehen, die Mönche nachgeholfen, die in der Karpfenerzeugung eine wichtige Nahrungsquelle hatten. Bei den damals viele Fastentagen wären sie sonst wahrscheinlich an Eiweißmangel eingegangen; die Brüders. 

Da wurde dann auch gekreuzt....... mit allem, was ihnen unter die finger kam.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nur, wenn sich Spiegel- und Schuppenkarpfen bei uns nicht (oder nur selten) fortpflanzen können, wie ist es dann möglich, dass sich die Ursprungsrasse mit anderen Karpfenarten *(rassen!)* vermischte?
> Jetzt will ich es aber ganz genau wissen...:m


Das ist neben der allgemeinen strukturellen Degradierung der Lebensräume sogar die Haupt-Gefährdung der Wildbestände. Ähnlich wie auch bei vielen anderen Arten, z.B. Lachs.


----------



## heidsch (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: wildkarpfendrill*

Danke für die Lehrstunde #6.

Schön das es ab und an doch noch interessante Threads gibt.
Ich hatte die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben...


MfG heidsch


----------

